# Something for Christains to think about!



## CAL (Sep 10, 2011)

When the prophetic and the physical collide
The greater Washington, DC area was struck with a 5.8 magnitude earthquake Tuesday afternoon, which threw the city into a semi-panic. Pieces of plaster fell from the Capital dome, bricks came down on cars, people were frightened. In less than another 72 hours, the area is threatened by a hurricane now forming in the Atlantic. Reports indicate that the US national debt is rising by $3 million every minute. The president has authorized and spent a record $4.247 trillion in national debt in only 2 1/2 years. New home sales, a key economic indicator, are on pace to be the worst in history. Meanwhile, the president is playing golf on vacation.
This is during the same time period, within hours, after the al Qaeda- and Muslim Brotherhood-backed "rebels" raised their flag over Libya. The US supported this power grab by Islamists whose goal in life is to destroy America and Israel. Indeed, the Secretary of State has been putting pressure on Israel for numerous things--apologizing to Turkey for raiding a terrorist flotilla, new settlements, and the threatening to support a UN recognition of a Palestinian state. A good friend of mine, White House correspondent Bill Koenig, has written a book entitled "Eye to Eye: Facing the Consequences of Dividing Israel." In it he documents decades of natural disaster, political unrest and financial disaster within hours after American presidents pressure Israel to divide its land.
There is nothing more strategically attacking Israel in this present day than American support for Muslim Brotherhood-backed revolution throughout the Middle East. This president has supported the establishment of Islamic states hostile to Israel more so than at any time in American history. These actions mean nations that will be even more hostile to Israel. By pressuring Israel to give up land for peace, which is nothing new except that this pressure has come with more force--threatening to support anti-Israel UN resolutions, not using US power to thwart the Iran nuclear program, etc., for example. A Palestinian state dividing Israel in two pieces would only be an advantage to Islam's plans to destroy Israel.
There are many in Christianity that do not believe in the prophetic correlation between pressuring Israel and calamity. This, however, has been documented very carefully and thoroughly to the point that if it is coincidence, it defies odds. Last year, Washington DC faced an epidemic of stink bugs and financial disaster. This year, the financial disaster continues to deepen, there is an historic earthquake, followed by a hurricane. All the while, this White House continues to pressure Israel by establishing radical Islamic states in the name of democracy and threatening to divide its land. In Zechariah 12:9 the Lord says, "And it shall come to pass in that day, that I will seek to destroy all the nations that come against Jerusalem."

What say you Christians?I believe this has merit!I received this in an email.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 16, 2011)

I see the same thing you see.  I hope and pray the USA doesn't turn against Israel. But if it does.....up up and away. Things are falling into place per prophesy. I love reading Isaiah.  Even though we're passed Isaiah....because Israel produces some of the best fruit in the world...the desert is in bloom and that's a sign.


----------

